# Battaglin Brand Bikes



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

My search for a similar thread turned up nothing, so forgive me if this is a repeat, but here goes...

After 30+ years on my 70's vintage steel lugged Campy Record equipped road bike, I'm ready to pull the pin on a new CF bike  

I'm living near Treviso Italy, but my trip to the Pinarello factory left me with sticker shock. Needless to say, I've been shopping around the area, Liotto, Spezzotto, Battaglin, etc.
I'm finding lots of beautiful bikes out there, but need to make a decision. I'm leaning toward the Battaglin C-12 because it's well equipped for the price and they seem to know what they're doing in CF. 

I haven't found much objective info on the net other than this over-the-top review from cyclingnews:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/reviews/battaglin_c1207

Can anyone tell me of their experience or reviews of the quality and integrity of Battaglin brand road bikes?
Thank you all and keep on riding!


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Really nice looking bike. It just strikes me funny that they have to put a decal on a partially naked bike that says "Carbon Fiber" when carbon fiber is so wide spread and has been for many years. Who but maybe a child doesn't know what it is?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

it looks pretty amazing. my guess is you'd love it. I'm sure there's a large croud that may determine its made in some plant in asia instead of handmade by a carbonfiber layup and resin guru that created a superhybrid silk/magnesium/nanotech/waddayacallit. If you are aware of geometry and bike fit as it relates to YOU, and it looks good, and the price works, then jump in. But you MUST, MUST leave a detailed ride report/review here with tons of pictures.
good luck to you and enjoy...


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry but, meh.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Battaglin's been around for a while. Seems the only ones I see are time-trial "funny bikes" from the '80's. They do have a good repute and legacy, despite being a lesser-known brand in the States. 

If you like it, and like the way it rides, buy it.


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

Can't speak to CF, but I had an old steel Battaglin. It was pretty standard fare; nothing exceptionally good or bad.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*rode one of their 06 lugged higher end carbon frames*

on a demo; geometry was nuetral is size 54cm
ride quality was very very good and this is coming from a person who rides a look 585
cornering was stable, tracked well, sprinting was not cr1 quick but i am sure most would not notice the difference.
for me what stood out was ride quality; i put it on par with Time frames, enough road feel to know what is going on, stiff enough in the bb for climbs and sprints, and soaked up crappy pavement like very few bikes can...
my lousy 2 cents


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Battaglin Factory Visit & More Questions for the Forum*

Well I stopped by the Battaglin factory store in Marostica again today. Things were a bit chaotic as their were in the midst of a major remodel preparing to move their showroom down to the ground floor. The founder Giovanni Battaglin was there in suit and tie, looking fit and taking care of business while employees showed me around and answered questions.

I got the low down on the frame - the C-12 road frame is a one-piece "monocoque", of 3k modulus CF made in Taiwan. They only apply finish coat and graphics and then add the components at the "factory". Should "Made in Taiwan" bother me?
I've heard this is standard for most European bikes, however, worth noting is that Battaglin claims they will soon be producing CF frames in Italy as well.

They make four frame sizes, and after measuring me said I was a "medium". I guess the sloping geometry makes each frame easier to fit with final adjustments done in the seat, post, and stem. Is sloping/compact geometry easier to fit than traditional "double-diamond" geometry, and does it offer different ride quality?

The Record gruppo and Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels had me drooling, and made in Taiwan or not, the frame looked pretty sweet too. The CF weave can be seen between the graphics in places and seemed finer/narrower than others I've seen. Is this indicative of higher quality?

The down tube, BB and headset are massive, with seat and chain stays ovalized in the vertical plane to provide better vertical compliance. I asked to take one for a spin - but no go. They claimed re-clamping the seat post would "leave a mark". Surprising to me they didn't have a demo available. After leaving I went to the Spezzotto shop in Conegliano - details to follow in new thread.

Keep on riding!


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*Used to live there...*

I lived in that area for almost 5 years in the 1990s when I was stationed with the U.S. Air Force in Aviano. The best cycling area in the whole world....and I've lived in and visited some great ones. Anyway, one regret that I have from my time there is that I did not buy a Spezzotto bike. I really liked how their bikes looked....but that was when steel and aluminum still ruled the roost. Haven't seen any of their carbon bikes. But my impression of them is that they are very serious about their bikes and would have good bikes and decent prices.

I did buy a lugged steel Pinarello Gavia the first year I arrived there (1994) and proceeded to ride the hell out of that bike all over northeast Italy for the next 4 years. I still have that Pinarello and even though it is heaviest bike I own, it is still my favorite ride. However, I understand your sticker shock at Pinarello's. Their prices have been skyrocketing lately. I paid the equivalent of about $2200 for that steel Gavia with 8-speed Chorus Ergo in 1994 and that was when the $$-Euro exchange rate was pretty good.


----------



## battman57 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been a long time rider of Battaglins that I either purchased abroad or over the net. I currently have a Battaglin Vortex Aluminum with carbon rear end that I purchased from Bellatisport when they used to carry them (they can still special order Battaglins). 
Here is a link of the frame I have built up:

http://www.battaglin.be/php/detailvelo.php?info=4&entete=titolo_vortex

My vortex was made in their italian factory and is simply superb (it was the last year they offered an aluminum high end frame). It is absolutely gorgeous and the workmanship is very high quality. I own two other all carbon fiber bikes (one is a 2007 Giant TCR advanced), and the Battaglin rides just as well as they do. Not only that, it is extremely stiff and stable and a great safe feeling descender. I have it built into a 15.5 pound bike (the frame is just under 1300 grams). 

I have another story to tell about them as well. I stripped the bottom bracket threads of my vortex a few years ago trying to install a BB that had faulty threads. I had to pay shipping back to Bellatisport in Switzerland, who then sent the frame to Marostica to be repaired by Battaglin. Because Battaglin knew I paid 150 dollars to ship the frame back, they re-machined the BB area and installed a new English threaded shell but covered the entire repair under warranty. 

I will eventually purchase another Battaglin frame, maybe the C12. Perhaps I am one of the only riders in the U.S. who knows how great their designs are. I still have one of their early 90's steel frames with probably 50,000 miles on it. 


I highly recommend them


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

james_in_Italy said:


> Well I stopped by the Battaglin factory store in Marostica again today. Things were a bit chaotic as their were in the midst of a major remodel preparing to move their showroom down to the ground floor. The founder Giovanni Battaglin was there in suit and tie, looking fit and taking care of business while employees showed me around and answered questions.
> 
> I got the low down on the frame - the C-12 road frame is a one-piece "monocoque", of 3k modulus CF made in Taiwan. They only apply finish coat and graphics and then add the components at the "factory". Should "Made in Taiwan" bother me?
> I've heard this is standard for most European bikes, however, worth noting is that Battaglin claims they will soon be producing CF frames in Italy as well.
> ...




saw a carbon Battaglin at G. Bianchi is Firenze about a year ago... piqued my interest since a friend rides an old steel one. sadly, upon closer inspection it looked like any number of other carbon frames out there


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

james_in_Italy said:


> Should "Made in Taiwan" bother me?
> I've heard this is standard for most European bikes,


It is pretty much standard on any bike that does not give you a heart attack when you see "the sticker". It does not have to bother you, unless you want to meet the guy who did your bike face-to-face.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I think that not being able to take a test ride on one would have sent me shopping elsewhere.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

james_in_Italy said:


> My search for a similar thread turned up nothing, so forgive me if this is a repeat, but here goes...
> 
> After 30+ years on my 70's vintage steel lugged Campy Record equipped road bike, I'm ready to pull the pin on a new CF bike
> 
> ...


The C12 is an excellent bike. A girl on my team won 9 granfondos this year on her C12. She loves it. Battaglin sponsors the Zalf-Fior team (a team that has produced many great riders such as Quinziato, Cunego, Basso, Sella, Allegrini and Pozzovivo ) http://www.zalf-fior.com/. Simone Ponzi won the 2007 Under 23 Italian Champion road race while riding a Battaglin and second at this years U23 World Championship in Varesehttp://www.zalf-fior.com/Atleti2008.htm.


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Used Team Battaglin*

Thanks for the great info and links kyler.
Looks like the owner's 19yo son Enrico is making a name for himself on the race circuit as well.
The race season is all but over and I'm going to have a look at the used C-12's coming back from the team. If I can find a clean one and get the 20% VAT exemption I'll probably go for it. For $2k with full campy record kinda hard to miss, especially since they replace all the worn parts including new paint prior to sale.

On another note, the weather here in Friuli-Venezia-Giulia has held up nicely this fall. Went for another great ride yesterday with the Gruppo Ciclistico di Roveredo in Piano. Perfetto! I'd include a photo but we didn't slow down long enough. Oh wait a minute, well, there was that stop for prosciutto and wine along the way!


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

james_in_Italy said:


> Thanks for the great info and links kyler.
> Looks like the owner's 19yo son Enrico is making a name for himself on the race circuit as well.
> The race season is all but over and I'm going to have a look at the used C-12's coming back from the team. If I can find a clean one and get the 20% VAT exemption I'll probably go for it. For $2k with full campy record kinda hard to miss, especially since they replace all the worn parts including new paint prior to sale.
> 
> On another note, the weather here in Friuli-Venezia-Giulia has held up nicely this fall. Went for another great ride yesterday with the Gruppo Ciclistico di Roveredo in Piano. Perfetto! I'd include a photo but we didn't slow down long enough. Oh wait a minute, well, there was that stop for prosciutto and wine along the way!


James,
I am a personal friend of Lenio of the Spezzotto Bikes. You can check my pictures on other forums or I can send you more. I can get somebody to help you with you VAT form and give you some hints. I did love when I ordered my D7.9 Light Alloy frame from Spezzotto and I went to take the bare tubes to the factory down in Padova. After 7 days we took the bare frame to the paint factory which is the same factory that they paint the Pinarello, Decathlon, Scapin and others. I can help you to get involve with that apart that you can pick your own paint scheme, fork etc. I would recomend a hand made with and Oversize BB and a 1/8 to 1/2 headset. He can also show you the new Dedacciai catalog and see the new frames that he will have for 09 available now in November. Tell him you meet David from Miami. And If you do not speak Italian I can give him a call when you are there.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Spezzoto said:


> James,
> I am a personal friend of Lenio of the Spezzotto Bikes. You can check my pictures on other forums or I can send you more. I can get somebody to help you with you VAT form and give you some hints. I did love when I ordered my D7.9 Light Alloy frame from Spezzotto and I went to take the bare tubes to the factory down in Padova. After 7 days we took the bare frame to the paint factory which is the same factory that they paint the Pinarello, Decathlon, Scapin and others. I can help you to get involve with that apart that you can pick your own paint scheme, fork etc. I would recomend a hand made with and Oversize BB and a 1/8 to 1/2 headset. He can also show you the new Dedacciai catalog and see the new frames that he will have for 09 available now in November. Tell him you meet David from Miami. And If you do not speak Italian I can give him a call when you are there.




doesn't scapin do their own paint? coulda sworn they had a paint room when I visited. maybe things have changed since then?


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*They probably still do*



FatTireFred said:


> doesn't scapin do their own paint? coulda sworn they had a paint room when I visited. maybe things have changed since then?


They do not paint all the Pinarellos at that place also. I think they supplement the demand with other paint shops. By example I asked why they paint the Btwin bikes there when they are from France. Well they also have Decathlon stores at Italy and that is where those bikes go to. I will put pictures later about some frames that are paint at that paint shop.


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Spezzotto.
I have been to the Spezzotto shop a couple of times - they do make beautiful bikes and I know a couple of people riding them. They are on my short list. My Italian is poor so communication is tough. He also has used team bikes coming available this month which I believe will be around Euro 1,400 Chorus equipped. Though I thought he was telling me the VAT exclusion did not apply to the used bikes? 
My last trip to his shop in Conegliano from Budoia was on my road bike. I was only overtaken once - by a guy on a Spezzotto!
As I said earlier in the thread, Spezzotto, Liotto, Battaglin - all beautiful bikes. Are the differences really that significant? And with the shops rebuilding the used bikes with warranty, are they a poor choice?


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*More options.*



james_in_Italy said:


> Thanks Spezzotto.
> I have been to the Spezzotto shop a couple of times - they do make beautiful bikes and I know a couple of people riding them. They are on my short list. My Italian is poor so communication is tough. He also has used team bikes coming available this month which I believe will be around Euro 1,400 Chorus equipped. Though I thought he was telling me the VAT exclusion did not apply to the used bikes?
> My last trip to his shop in Conegliano from Budoia was on my road bike. I was only overtaken once - by a guy on a Spezzotto!
> As I said earlier in the thread, Spezzotto, Liotto, Battaglin - all beautiful bikes. Are the differences really that significant? And with the shops rebuilding the used bikes with warranty, are they a poor choice?


One of my friends lives in Budoia, his name is Paul Kim. I can send you his email on a personal email if you need it. He rides for the Spezzotto team. He speaks English and perfect Italian and can help you out. Battaglin are good bikes also. The under 23 team Zalf used them in Italy and many good cyclist have come out from that team. Check 
www.ciclispezzotto.com for more details of bikes and his teams.
I came from Italy last August from doing the Giro del Friuli. Five nice stages thru the Friuli Region...


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

Bravissimo!!
Paul and I went for a ride out to Maniago after work the other day (whew!).
He's a nice guy and rides a beautiful Spezzotto.
I'm sure we'll ride again soon.
Thanks again for all the info and tips.
By the way, are you distributing Spezzotto bikes stateside?


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*You are in good hands*



james_in_Italy said:


> Bravissimo!!
> Paul and I went for a ride out to Maniago after work the other day (whew!).
> He's a nice guy and rides a beautiful Spezzotto.
> I'm sure we'll ride again soon.
> ...


If you know PK you are in good hands.
I'll been trying to inroduce the brand here in the States but without millions in publicity and a Pro tour team riding them it is hard. Mentality is different here in the states.
But no sweat, cycling is just a hobby for me.


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*Passo Rest yet?*

 God, I miss cycling around there. I lived in Montereale Valcellina from 1994 through 1998.

My favorite ride was up through Val Tramonti to climb Passo Rest. If you haven't done that ride yet, go through Maniago and head northeast through Fanna and Meduno to Val Tramonti. After riding up the Val Tramonti, the road climbs up Passo Rest......gorgeous, remote and very little traffic....my favorite ride by far. They don't keep it open once the snow starts to fall. I often rode up past the "closed" signs in the fall until I couldn't ride up any further because of the snow. Had the road entirely to myself and was still able to climb a long way up. Round trip from my house in Montereale was 3.5 hours if I turned around at the top of the pass. If I descended the other side and went to Ampezzo in Carnia, the round-trip ride was 6.5 hours......adding an additional climb of the Passo Rest really added to the time and difficulty of that ride.

10 years later and I still scheme on how to possibly get back there to live someday. Take advantage of the cycling there !!!! It is the best and you will miss it terribly after you leave.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*You can not said better.*



bikemoore said:


> God, I miss cycling around there. I lived in Montereale Valcellina from 1994 through 1998.
> 
> My favorite ride was up through Val Tramonti to climb Passo Rest. If you haven't done that ride yet, go through Maniago and head northeast through Fanna and Meduno to Val Tramonti. After riding up the Val Tramonti, the road climbs up Passo Rest......gorgeous, remote and very little traffic....my favorite ride by far. They don't keep it open once the snow starts to fall. I often rode up past the "closed" signs in the fall until I couldn't ride up any further because of the snow. Had the road entirely to myself and was still able to climb a long way up. Round trip from my house in Montereale was 3.5 hours if I turned around at the top of the pass. If I descended the other side and went to Ampezzo in Carnia, the round-trip ride was 6.5 hours......adding an additional climb of the Passo Rest really added to the time and difficulty of that ride.
> 
> 10 years later and I still scheme on how to possibly get back there to live someday. Take advantage of the cycling there !!!! It is the best and you will miss it terribly after you leave.


I got the same feeling almost everyday. I did not want to leave. I lived at Sacile and I took different routes. More towards Vittorio Veneto, Passo San Boldo and Pian Cansiglio.
I remember getting lost and checking that I still got 5 hours of daylight and not even worry.
I've came back for the last two years and I am trying to keep doing that every year.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I ride an older Battaglin steel frame. It was the basic model they built. I used it for a tri-bike for about 10 years and love to death. Very stable, and descends really well which is important here because the hills are monsters and the Chinese are bad drivers.

It seems to be really light for a steel frame in that without any real attempt to make it light it tipped the scales at about 19 -20 pounds less pedals, water bottles and clip-on bars which is light for a teel frame.

It has now been converted to a 650B wheeled commuter but that just means I still ride it.

Don't laugh, I'm a real graybeard so the triathlon setup was a complete 7 speed Suntour Superbe Pro with Mavic GL-380 red label tubular rims standard Nitto Stem and Scott bars with Titanium railed Brooks saddle. But at the time I purchased the bike, that was top of the line


----------



## IchDien (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation to James, and I found this thread through google. I wonder if anyone could help me out with more recent experiences? I'm just looking to get started in cycling so my budget isn't massive, only around €1300-1400 at a push. Anything underneath would be appreciated.


----------



## Albici (Aug 14, 2011)

james_in_Italy said:


> Well I stopped by the Battaglin factory store in Marostica again today. Things were a bit chaotic as their were in the midst of a major remodel preparing to move their showroom down to the ground floor. The founder Giovanni Battaglin was there in suit and tie, looking fit and taking care of business while employees showed me around and answered questions.
> 
> I got the low down on the frame - the C-12 road frame is a one-piece "monocoque", of 3k modulus CF made in Taiwan. They only apply finish coat and graphics and then add the components at the "factory". Should "Made in Taiwan" bother me?
> I've heard this is standard for most European bikes, however, worth noting is that Battaglin claims they will soon be producing CF frames in Italy as well.
> ...


James

I too stopped at their factory a couple of months ago...beautiful bikes, but chose something else. I 'll be back down to our house in Bassano del Grappa in 3 weeks. Look forward too putting in a few KM while there!

Ciao


----------



## bogserjohn (May 16, 2013)

Hi folks, clueless Newby here...I have been given a Battaglin bike (see photo) and I feel a little bit like Sgt. Schulz on Hogan's Heroes: "I know nothing, I see nothing, I hear nothing!".

In other words, I cannot find out much of anything about this bike! And as I am 6'4" it is also a tad small for me so I wanted to sell it or trade it.

Can anyone out there fill me in on what exactly I have here? Thanks much,

Ciao!

View attachment 280773


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

bogserjohn said:


> Can anyone out there fill me in on what exactly I have here?


Battiglin was a famous Italian bike racer from the glory days. He practically invented the "compact crankset" and now produces fine road and mountain bikes in Marostica, Northern Italy.
You could simply contact them through their website Battaglin racing bikes - online bikes shop - bici da corsa made in italy, vendita diretta bici. send them the photos and see what they say. Who knows they might even have a copy of the original marketing spec sheet for you.
Good luck.
- James


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

That bike is probably from the early "00's 

The ones from the 1990's were made out of Columbus steel for the most part


----------



## bogserjohn (May 16, 2013)

*Thanks James...*



james_in_Italy said:


> Battiglin was a famous Italian bike racer from the glory days.


Yes, I saw that he had won the Giro and a few other big races, but it never occurred to me to contact them directly. Great suggestion, thanks very much!

John


----------

